# Made a batch of ABTs last night!



## stevecylka (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in love. A local grocery store started selling these new mini smokies and they are perfect for ABTs. I took a bunch of pics for my website so I thought I would come over and share them. They sure were beauties!

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/03/atomic-buffalo-turd-jalapeno-poppers-aka-a-b-t/


----------



## raptor700 (Mar 31, 2012)

Those are some great looking ABT's Steve 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing


----------



## alelover (Apr 3, 2012)

Those look perfect. That bacon has the most excellent color.


----------



## driedstick (Apr 5, 2012)

Them look great what flavor of cream cheese and what temp and how long did you cook them if you dont mind me askin. Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Steve those look like they turned out great. 

Would you please do us a favor and update your profile with your location

Thanks


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 5, 2012)

GREAT looking ABT's


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice indeed..........


----------



## socal duckie (Jun 17, 2012)

Are you kidding me those look delicious ! 

Going to give them a try tomorrow!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

